# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Xin giúp đỡ

## xebathi

Em được cho bộ controller camaro dsc-931 còn tốt. Bác nào có tài liệu về nó cho em xin ạ. Thanks nhiều.

----------

